# life vest



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I have had a few different ones over the years. My best advice is a bright colored one so you can easily spot them if they go overboard (heaven forbid) and handle to grab them by.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I like my old Ruffwear, though I think they have some competition these days from Kurgo. I'm generally less happy with Outward Hound products, so I'd probably avoid those unless others chime in with good reviews. Here's a chart I found quickly.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I do like the Ruffwear vest. I'm just a bit cheap. lol. Their's is quite expensive. The Kurgo is nice also, hmmm


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, the Ruffwear is not cheap, especially for larger dogs. Small dogs also have a lot more choices. But I will say I've been very happy with Ruffwear and over the six years that I've had them (and still going strong), they've been well worth it.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

We got Hugo a life jacket and used it a lot this weekend on our trip!

We got his from Petsmart so maybe check your local one if there is one where you live. It looks almost exactly like the Outward Hound but we only paid $30

https://www.amazon.ca/Outward-Hound...id=1502207544&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+life+jacket

I really like it for the following reasons:
1) It has 2 handles that you can grab and lift the dog by.
2) It has a soft under stomach/ chest fabric that fasten with velcro, and then the side clips to keep everything in place
3) The front has a small piece that keeps the pups head above the water (Which helped Hugo as he likes to gulp the water when fetching something out of the water, causing him to heave and cough)


----------

